# Christmas is coming, post gift ideas here.



## Bzzliteyr (30 Nov 2005)

SO.. I was brainstorming on what to buy the "little lady" and I haven't got a clue. I figure it's early enough that we can all put in some ideas and pull something off by the 25th.

Here we go:

- Nice set of Pyjamas/nightie.
- Gift certificate for clothing (like I would even dare try to buy something for her on my own!).
- Silicone baking sheets, molds, etc...

I am hoping you guys and girls can give me a GREAT idea that will really impress her, the ones I suggested are just the beginning.

As you can see.. I need all the help I can get.

Thanks


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Nov 2005)

Please oh Please someone buy me a gun so I can shoot myself...... BAH HUMBUG!


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Nov 2005)

CAUTION: Wives/girlfrienbds DO NOT actually want baking hardware, small appliances, power tools or clothing (that they didn't pick out and tell you to buy for them).  

Try jewelry. 
A basket with a good wine, chocolate, candles and something nice from the Body Shop. Check her current stock to see what flavours/aromas she prefers (note clothing remark above).
Spa gift certificates.
Flowers (on top of everything else, a few days before, or after, to help relieve the holiday stress (unless the added cost increases that stress).

Ignore any and all suggestions that you should only buy "practical" gifts.  It is a trap.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (30 Nov 2005)

I love giving CD's, just cause they arent hard to find if you know which specific one would be fitting. How to tell which CD to get? Simply ride in the car with her, and play the radio on low. When she turns it up, make note of that song...


----------



## karl28 (30 Nov 2005)

All I want is a Hummer lol probably wont get it but a guy can dream . ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Nov 2005)

Haha, I have learned my lesson with the whole "appliance" thing. DO NOT EVER GO THERE.   

I have the bad luck that her birthday is at the start of Jan, so I have a double-whammy to plan for gifts.   I bought a spa gift certificate last year and it turned out it was for two (bonus!!). I believe she enjoyed that.

Cd's are a good idea (noted).

We are a scent free home, some body shop is a little over the top for us a but a good suggestion nonetheless.

Keep firing!!


----------



## camochick (30 Nov 2005)

Do not buy her baking stuff. Although she may say she wants it, she doesnt really. I suggest you get her to make you a list of things she wants, marking the ones she really wants, and then chose from that. Thats what I do and that way there are no nasty surprises like a tool box or something (although the bf keeps saying I am getting a tackle box and a fish finder for xmas, how convenient since he is buying a boat next year)
Stay away from lingerie and clothes. You will either buy it too small or too big and you will be sleeping on the couch either way.
Jewelry is always a safe bet, but perhaps ask her what kind of things she likes (this will help prevent you from buying her earrings when she doesnt have pierced ears). 
For the most part women just want you to show that you put some kind of effort into the gifts. Anyone can buy us socks for xmas, we want something that says I'm thinking of you.   >


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Nov 2005)

That's great.. IF she'd only TELL ME WHAT SHE WANTS!!!!

Me - "Honey, what do you want for Christmas?"

Her - "I don't know, you don't have to buy me anything"

Cause that helps a ton!!


----------



## bumsy (30 Nov 2005)

This would be great....its thoughtful and sweet....being a girl i know this is what i would want

http://www.sparklesforever.com/detail.aspx?ID=1313

oo and an ipod....black 60gig  ;D


----------



## c1984ml (30 Nov 2005)

Does she have any hobbies?  What about a new book?  As for appliances, if it was a kitchen aid mixer (in red!) it wouldn't really count as an appliance! ;D

Good luck!


----------



## Sheerin (30 Nov 2005)

yeah I'm having similar problems, which have only been compounded by the fact that i think she's looking at getting me leaf tickets for Christmas (I saw that she was checking out many games on ticketmaster and that she had visited some of the online scalpers... in case you're wondering i was looking in her history on IE because I needed to find a website that i had accessed at her place...)... plus we're at the 3 month point.  I think the hardest time buying gifts is in the first few months of a relationship.. but i digress 

So I was thinking of doing an abbreviated 12 days of christmas 
day one - short bread (she loves short bread)
day two - some stuff from the body shop
day three - wine
and yeah I have no idea where to go from there... its official I'm horrible at buying gifts.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (30 Nov 2005)

Coal in the stocking always seems to work well. ;D

Take her for a big night out in the city.  Dinner, a show (musical, opera etc.) and then stay at a nice hotel.  That's worked for me in the past.

This sounds real bad but there's a jewelry maker called Tiffany & Co.  Everyone knows it I'm sure.  Well most of their crap is ridiculously expensive but you can get silver stuff from there for pretty decent prices.  Girls love that crap...expecially when its from Tiffany and Co.  You can get a silver necklace with a heart symbol for less then 250 bucks.  There's three ex-girlfriends of mine walking around Toronto and Vancouver with those babies on...unless they flushed them down the toilets


----------



## brin11 (30 Nov 2005)

I'm looking for a mitre saw in my stocking this year.  Does that help??  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Nov 2005)

During my unfortunate incarceration, known as "marriage" in some circles, I had the same problem.  I devised a cunning plan:  
   Me-  What do you want for non religious day of extravagant gift giving this year?
   Her- Oh, nothing...
   Me-  Good, I have all kinds of that in my bank account.

Designated Day of Gifting rolls around, nothing under the Stat Holiday Tree for her....

I never got "nothing" for an answer again.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Nov 2005)

And you survived?!?!?!


----------



## Cloud Cover (30 Nov 2005)

Dear Santa: I would like my very own sniper to take care of some patent trolls down in the US for me.


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Nov 2005)

I got the cold shoulder for a few weeks, but "say what you mean, mean what you say" is something I was raised with.  She learned it too, and so have all my kids.  The Holiday Headgame and Moral Blackmail program never reared it's ugly head again..... >


----------



## meg (1 Dec 2005)

Is there something you could make for her?  Not necessarily a Marths-Stewart type craft, but something that you made just for her.  Mix c.d., wood carving, arrangement of dried flowers, whatever you do for a hobby, etc.  There are lots of books that give instructions on how to make really easy (for the crafty challenged) but really nice, personalized gifts.  It's original, it's something she'd never be able to buy for herself, she'll appreciate the effort you put into actually making it yourself instead of just buying something, and you'll feel all warm and fuzzy when she likes it. 

Another idea I've heard around (but don't know that I would like myself) is to buy a really nice picture frame and put a photo of the two of you together in it.  It's supposed to be romantic and personal...you'd have to judge based on her character.

Good luck.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (1 Dec 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> During my unfortunate incarceration, known as "marriage" in some circles, I had the same problem.



You asked if he survived, and judging from that line.... Im thinking, not entirely


----------



## COBRA-6 (1 Dec 2005)

brin11 said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a mitre saw in my stocking this year.   Does that help??   ;D



Now you're talking my language! Maybe a sliding compound mitre saw?? 10" blade... If more women wanted power tools our lives would be so much easier!  ;D


----------



## qor556 (1 Dec 2005)

Honestly, take a look into the medicine cabinet or wherever she keeps her beauty products. Take note of specific perfumes and stuff she regularly uses and buy that. You can't go wrong. Or if she constantly wears a certain perfume, buy her the hand cream or something from that scent. Good luck.


----------



## Angela F. (1 Dec 2005)

Well when I ask for baking stuff I mean it!    I probably can't give you any good ideas, because apparently she'll only want typical girl gifts, and I never ask for 'girly' stuff.  For example, this year my list has: weights/exercise equipment, stuff for my horse, winter boots, DVDs, etc. - Oh, and another dog!  ;D
I don't like jewellery much, flowers aren't my thing, and I think I'd be tempted to give away a day at the spa, lol.
One thing I'll agree with everyone else on... if you want to buy clothes gift certificates are safest!

Good luck!


----------



## x-zipperhead (1 Dec 2005)

c1984ml said:
			
		

> Does she have any hobbies?   What about a new book?   As for appliances, if it was a kitchen aid mixer (in red!) it wouldn't really count as an appliance! ;D
> 
> Good luck!



Funny, I got my wife a kitchen aid mixer last year using exactly this logic.  I mean this was the Binford 2000 of kitchen mixers.  Trust me it is still considered a kitchen appliance.  Be very careful in this area.  It didn't go over well for me. ;D


----------



## Springroll (1 Dec 2005)

I told hubby to buy me some Mary Kay stuff, slippers and flannel pj's...girlie girls like spa stuff(especially stuff with a guarantee like MK)


----------



## dearryan (1 Dec 2005)

ya, back to the appliance thing........

You guys say even if they request it (baking stuff, kitchen appliances etc.) its not a good idea? I was thinking about getting the girlfriend a espresso machine. Not a professional one or anything. The Starbucks bill is looks like a car payment! Yay/Nay???

R


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Dec 2005)

Espresso machines are not appliances.  They are yuppie life support systems.


----------



## PViddy (1 Dec 2005)

You can go to those european food speciality shops and pick up those expresso makers you put on the stove for a fairly decent price, depending on the size.  Don't buy from starbucks!

cheers

PV


----------



## brin11 (1 Dec 2005)

Mike_R23A,

Of course a sliding compound mitre saw.  I want one with a laser too.  What's the point of having a mitre saw if its not sliding??  

My cordless drill is one of my favourite things.  I don't know why more *people* don't like power tools!
I'm also interested in one of those small generators to keep my fish tank warm when the power inevitably goes out.  Already had a scare this year but it was only out for 2 hours.  A few more and I'd have several hundred dollars of dead fish floating around.


----------



## COBRA-6 (2 Dec 2005)

brin11 said:
			
		

> Mike_R23A,
> 
> Of course a sliding compound mitre saw.   I want one with a laser too.   What's the point of having a mitre saw if its not sliding??
> 
> ...



Well if I still worked hardware at Home Depot I could hook you up, but I traded in my orange apron for CADPAT BDU's!  ;D

Seriously though Home Depot gift cards make great gifts, even for the ladies, especially since the whole "While You Were Out" and "Trading Spaces" craze began. Always had a great reaction to those in the stocking...


----------



## Slim (2 Dec 2005)

I go with gift cards for the most part.

Works wonderfully!


----------



## Springroll (2 Dec 2005)

The home depot gift cards are great for those into home improvements. That's what we bought for my inlaws since they bought a new house about 2 years ago and have alot of reno's on the go.


----------



## camochick (2 Dec 2005)

Gift cards are great for me to send home to family. Canada post charges an arm and a leg (and my first born) to send packages so a cheque or a gift card is the easiest thing to send.  >


----------



## Crimson (2 Dec 2005)

I tend towards enjoying gifts that are frivolous and that I would never spend my money on because there are always more important things. 

With that in mind you could arrange for her to have some sort of service performed for her. You could have molly maids come or arrange for catering or give her a trip to see a friend or relative out of town. If you have dinner trains in your area I hear those are very romantic. 

Definitely sending flowers but that's in addition to the main gift. Send them to her where other women will get to ooh and ahh over them too such as at work. 

Find a sonnet that reminds you of her and your love for her and then write it out in your finest handwriting on some really fancy paper and then frame it. Make sure you give credit to the author at the bottom too. you wouldn't want her to accidentally think that you were naturally poetic and put you on the spot. You could even write her a love letter. Tell her about all the things you love about her and how much she means to you. 

Make a DVD movie of her life so far. Set it to music and invite her friends and family over to watch it for her birthday. Use pictures from the photo album or ask her relatives and friends to borrow pictures and scan them.


----------



## kimmie (3 Dec 2005)

With everyone on the gift cards(can't agree with you more camochick.....it makes my cry at the post office, which is why this is the first year I clued in and went the gift card way  )

Hmmm....what about a "gift certificate" for something she wouldn't normally do(ie, weekend away with the girls where you keep the house in order and keep the kiddies from escaping, or a night out). 

I would LOVE something like that.  ;D


----------



## Rocky Mountain Ranger (3 Dec 2005)

Frame a really great picture of you two in the early days that hasn't been seen in a while.  Black and white pictures are always classy.  Hope my guy is cruising this thread!


----------



## Aislinn (4 Dec 2005)

I asked for a small food processor one year and got it. I love it. I also like cooking, so there you go. I think that when it comes to appliances, it has to be something she likes, something she asks for, and something that is not the main present. An appliance and more frivolous present makes a wonderful gift. 

Cheers.


----------



## NATO Boy (9 Dec 2005)

HIJACK ALERT!

Just a related question: the individual I got for the secret santa is a difficult buy. He doesn't smoke or drink and he already has tons of aftermarket kit (Kev would like him.) What seems to be a good gift for someone that gives hints and signs like a stone wall?

Hijack end.


----------



## Springroll (9 Dec 2005)

Mickey said:
			
		

> HIJACK ALERT!
> 
> Just a related question: the individual I got for the secret santa is a difficult buy. He doesn't smoke or drink and he already has tons of aftermarket kit (Kev would like him.) What seems to be a good gift for someone that gives hints and signs like a stone wall?
> 
> Hijack end.



A gift certificate or gift card for a favorite store...

my best suggestion.


----------



## Cliffy433 (9 Dec 2005)

Hmmm... I asked my GF what she wanted, and she asked me... and we were both stumped.  So we went shopping together twice.  Both times pointing to things and product lines we liked.  Trying on clothes and writing down sizes.

Not terribly romantic, but hell, shopping, without complaining, saying she looked hot in front of other women, holding the purse - has severely reduced my gift buying requirements this fiscal... er, I mean FESTIVE season.

Of course, then all the little, pretty smelling Body Shop stuff she wanted - great stocking stuffers! - she took my discount card and bought for herself.  D'oh!  

Guess I shouldn't have told her that, as a rule, I don't buy soap for people.  It's too much of a suggestion that you find someone "unclean" - at least that's what I think.

tlm.


----------



## winchable (9 Dec 2005)

"Hey love, what do you want this year?"
"Anything from you will make me happy"

aaahhahahaa...oh the poor girl.


----------



## ARMY ISSUE (11 Dec 2005)

briliant one last year! The Poppa In Law, trades man of few words, bought a tool bag that closed and filled it with Canadian Tire Money. Hey bag full of cash any kind will crack a grin on the hardests nuts. and oh for the missus this is a no fail devious plan that makes you a winner. A week before xmas her sunglasses will go missing or have an unfortunate accident. Drop some good coin at the local sunglasses hut, get a great brand name. You are now superman in the livingroom and when she doesn't like the style, exchange after xmas and all the prices are down so now you get your new pair too. but thats only if she's tired of diamond, diamond earrings are best and some jewlers have tree ornament looking boxes so you can hide it right infront of her. Goodluck
And Merry Christmas


----------



## Chimo (11 Dec 2005)

My wife is hard to buy for and never asks for anything. I picked her up one of the Swiss Army Cards, basically a Swiss Army Knife in a small credit card shaped and size square. Its an orginal stocking stufffer I thought.


----------



## Mappy (12 Dec 2005)

Getting a girl baking stuff is more like gifts from the parents than that special someone.  However, make sure the girl likes 'girly things'. For example, I hate getting bath stuff or chocolate from anyone. 

Jewellary is always a good bet.  It doesn't have to be expensive either.  Some of those little stands in the malls have great things for less than $50.

Gift certificates are always good too.....BUT dont let that be the only thing you give her. But some small little things in a box or whatever, and present it that way. 

Im a firm believer in that its the thought that counts and not how much you spend, and if youve asked me a million times what I want and get me exactly what I have said.


----------



## Sapper6 (22 Dec 2005)

Chimo said:
			
		

> My wife is hard to buy for and never asks for anything. I picked her up one of the Swiss Army Cards, basically a Swiss Army Knife in a small credit card shaped and size square. Its an orginal stocking stufffer I thought.



Let me know in 3 days how it went over?  I thought she would be more interested in a posting to Edmonton!  

Chimo!

S6


----------



## Chimo (22 Dec 2005)

Will do Sapper6. Thanks for your continued support...and a Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Pea (23 Dec 2005)

Just wanted to take a minute to wish everyone a safe and Merry Christmas!! (I didn't want to start a new topic) Hope you all are spending it with loved ones. (speaking of which, I need to be up at 4am to catch my flight to my Mom's!)

Happy Holidays all!!


----------



## old medic (23 Dec 2005)

Top of my list  ;D

http://www.v8snowblowers.com/id6.html


----------



## my72jeep (24 Dec 2005)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> Now you're talking my language! Maybe a sliding compound mitre saw?? 10" blade... If more women wanted power tools our lives would be so much easier!  ;D



Thats where I'm lucky My Wife loves Power tools Woodworking is her hobby, and any thing from uncle Mike's vast police line.


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Nov 2011)

Reviving the subject, after I saw this:
Too cool

ME


----------



## Strike (23 Nov 2011)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> Reviving the subject, after I saw this:
> Too cool
> 
> ME



Now I know what to get my husband!  And if I get 2 then we can enjoy then together!!!  ;D


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (23 Nov 2011)

For my wife it's a hard decision on what to get her each year.  Since we're moving into a new place in two days, I figure stuff for the house is always a good thing and she does like it.  However, I'm a fan of gifts for Christmas that aren't exactly practical but that people love and want for the sake of just enjoying them.  I think a shopping trip or a night away is what I'm leaning towards for her, but again, always a hard choice.


----------



## krustyrl (23 Nov 2011)

For the wife I'm leaninng towards that 12/24 volt electric trolling motor she really wants.  Yes, the one that fits nicely on the bow of my boat.  She will be so surprised when she unwraps it, can't wait.!!!!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (23 Nov 2011)

I have been told that she WANTS a potato masher in her stocking.

Yeeeah, not sure if trap.


----------



## BernDawg (23 Nov 2011)

Oh don't worry because...


----------



## Dirty Patricia (23 Nov 2011)

http://www.hammacher.com/Product/11894


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Nov 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I have been told that she WANTS a potato masher in her stocking.
> 
> Yeeeah, not sure if trap.



Give her what she wants.... 
*You may enjoy it too!*

ME


----------



## Nault_army (23 Nov 2011)

Well, as a girl I can say : 

-I would rather a man buy me a gift certificate somewhere rather than buy me clothes.
-I don't mind if the person buys me perfume, as long as they sort of know what I like to wear, and if it's my boyfriend then what smell he likes  :nod:
-I really don't want any cooking stuff unless I ask for it or cooking is my passion.

I would suggest though, if she likes scrapbooking, painting, or any other hobby, maybe buying her a gift relating to that would be a good idea ?  Just make sure you ask someone who knows what they're talking about what to get  ;D


----------



## RememberanceDay (26 Nov 2011)

Hmm... I do wood-working, paintball in my spare time (when I can afford it...), horseback riding (ditto), fishing, sailing. Nothing girly, so I'm not much help... Maybe a gift card to the local mall? I know some malls do that, they're good at all the stores... or a timmies card!


----------



## Strike (26 Nov 2011)

Keurig!


----------



## m.k (26 Nov 2011)

Winners. Find me one female that does not love Winners.


----------



## RememberanceDay (26 Nov 2011)

m.k said:
			
		

> Winners. Find me one female that does not love Winners.



Hi, I hate winners. They use child labour, along with the companies that supply the clothes.


----------



## MJP (26 Nov 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> Hi, I hate winners. They use child labour, along with the companies that supply the clothes.




Child labour rocks...their little hands can reach in things better, plus they tend not to complain as much.   :sarcasm:

I would love to see some proof of that claim.  While child labour is rampant is some countries, I hardly see Winners as a company that actually first hand utilizes child labour.  I'd love to be proven wrong though.


----------



## RememberanceDay (26 Nov 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Child labour rocks...their little hands can reach in things better, plus they tend not to complain as much.   :sarcasm:
> 
> I would love to see some proof of that claim.  While child labour is rampant is some countries, I hardly see Winners as a company that actually first hand utilizes child labour.  I'd love to be proven wrong though.


Not first hand, but the clothes from the various companies that the clothes use child labour. That being said, there are some companies that don't, but the majority do use child labour. Use Nike as an example.

*Sorry about the thread hijack.*


----------



## Occam (27 Nov 2011)

Anything from Lee Valley.  I can spend *hours* in their retail store here in Ottawa, and I hate shopping as a general rule.  A woodworker's dream, that place is...but lots of gardening, hardware and miscellaneous goodies there too.  Check out their Christmas gift catalog.


----------



## MJP (27 Nov 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> Not first hand,



Exactly what I thought...baseless broadbrushing.

Oh well back to Xmas gifts.


----------



## ballz (27 Nov 2011)

I know this doesn't help the OP but it may help someone else. I know perfume is cliche but whatever:

http://www.the7virtues.com/

This lady has a friend who served in Afghanistan and was injured in the line of duty. She started making perfumes using perfume oils from flowers of Afghanistan, paying competitive wages, so that the people would have better options than growing poppies for the Taliban. I just noticed she has a new perfume from Haiti, too.

I always found girls the easiest to shop for. Putting thought into stuff is easy. You're already putting thought into it, so I'm sure something is going to come along.

It's my old man that's hard to shop for. He doesn't care wtf you get him as long as you don't overspend on him, and anything he needs/wants that I can afford he definitely already has 10. One year I got pissed off and bought him a flask with his name on it, and he doesn't drink. I said on xmas morning "for the dude that has everything he needs, buy him something he doesn't want!"


----------



## ReneeClaude (27 Nov 2011)

Here is a suggestion, some unique jewelry that won't likely see on every women  :nod:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/theardentsparrow


----------



## Hawk (27 Nov 2011)

For the one of you with the Secret Santa dilemma: We did that at work once, and I had the only non-smoker, non-drinker in the department. I got him a tin of Quality Street candy. His family had never had them before, and they loved them.

My husband usually gave me jewelry, and as we were lapidists, a few pieces he made specifically for me. I have lots of "real" jewelry, but my jade drop, and my Souris agate drop and silver chain are my favourites. Diamonds are good!!!

How about tickets for a symphony, or other concert or play? I found blank glass coasters at a computer store last year, the kind you put pictures in. I bought a box of 8, and made copies of my son's and daughter-in-law's wedding pictures to put in them. My kids loved them!

One year, just before Christmas, I got into a fight with a spatula - a useless one with a plastic handle and stiff scraper. It broke, and I swore and told my husband he could get me good rubber ones with wooden handles for Christmas. They were in my stocking, and I love them!

Hope this helps.
Hawk

edited to sort out my sentence structure!!!


----------



## Rogo (27 Nov 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Child labour rocks...their little hands can reach in things better, plus they tend not to complain as much.   :sarcasm:
> 
> I would love to see some proof of that claim.  While child labour is rampant is some countries, I hardly see Winners as a company that actually first hand utilizes child labour.  I'd love to be proven wrong though.



This comes to mind http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wleJmrlbsMc


----------



## ballz (27 Nov 2011)

Depending on who you're buying for they might enjoy something from these sites:

http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com

http://www.officeplayground.com

Enjoy!


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Nov 2011)

Here's some gift guides:  http://holidays.canoe.ca/GiftGuides/


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Nov 2011)

x-zipperhead said:
			
		

> Funny, I got my wife a kitchen aid mixer last year using exactly this logic.  I mean this was the Binford 2000 of kitchen mixers.  Trust me it is still considered a kitchen appliance.  Be very careful in this area.  It didn't go over well for me. ;D



I did that a few years ago and she loves it. Niner Domestic is a very good cook and even better baker. This may explain the slight roll I have at the mid section. 

Not sure about this year though..... ???


----------



## Journeyman (30 Nov 2011)

For Christmas this year, I'd like to be left alone. No phone calls, no pages, no crises, no last-minute requests for meaningless returns _just in case_ the Commander asks.... 

Just peace and quiet.   :nod:


It's not expensive either


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Nov 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It's not expensive either



It could be.  How about a trip to Saint Helena or one of these places?   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (30 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It could be.  How about a trip to Saint Helena or one of these places?   ;D


I'm more than happy to stay at home -- they know me there.


----------



## tree hugger (30 Nov 2011)

From the female perspective, gift certificate to the spa is always great.  As for gift cards, I'd rather him try to pick something out rather than take the easy route.  My family has always made lists of what we want for Christmas.  Not that we expect to get it all, but it gives everyone options and makes lives easier.  Kitchen appliances are good if cooking/baking is a hobby not a chore for the woman.  Mr. Tree Hugger keeps suggesting that I need a 4 slice toaster.  I don't.

For him, I've gotten him a Columbia Winter Jacket.  His current coat is crap and stained.  Dunno what else to get.  I want to get him jeans, but that might not be "fun" enough.  And he doesn't make a list or give hints....


----------



## Strike (30 Nov 2011)

TH - If you're looking to get him some jeans go for Silver brand.  They're not cheap, but really nice.  You won't be embarrased to go out with him when he's wearing those.


----------



## 2010newbie (6 Dec 2011)

http://www.durhamregion.com/news/article/1251849--scugog-stands-behind-canada-s-troops



> SCUGOG -- Jane Twohey has turned to Christmas ornaments in her efforts to ensure that Canada's troops know they have the nation's support.
> 
> The Scugog woman has recently designed and created a pair of tree ornaments for the festive season to remind Canada's military personnel that they don't stand alone.
> 
> The idea behind the ornaments is twofold, explained Ms. Twohey. She started Team Red Take a Stand Inc., a not-for-profit organization dedicated to spiritually supporting the military, about five years ago.



More at link

Thinking about getting some of these for those random friends gifts paired with some homebrew wine.


----------



## ohhenry5150 (16 Dec 2014)

My priorities have changed completely since I got an offer on Monday and I'm unsure what to say when my family asks me what I want for Christmas. I have been trying to think of things that will be useful in basic and beyond but because I'm new at this, I'm not entirely sure what would be useful in the future. I was thinking a Pelican case for my DSLR camera (for later on in my training), and some wireless headphones. 

Do you guys have any ideas on what would be useful? 

Please let me know if this is the wrong place to post this and I will move it ASAP.
Thanks in advance.
Happy holidays!  :snowman:


----------



## dortun (16 Dec 2014)

Same situation here. My mom ask me what do you want for christmas and I was like ...ummm an iron!?... A cheap black watch!? Haha


----------



## ohhenry5150 (16 Dec 2014)

Haha exactly!  My mother has already specifically stated that it can't be something on the list for BMQ because its "too impersonal" !


----------



## Brasidas (16 Dec 2014)

ohhenry5150 said:
			
		

> My priorities have changed completely since I got an offer on Monday and I'm unsure what to say when my family asks me what I want for Christmas. I have been trying to think of things that will be useful in basic and beyond but because I'm new at this, I'm not entirely sure what would be useful in the future. I was thinking a Pelican case for my DSLR camera (for later on in my training), and some wireless headphones.
> 
> Do you guys have any ideas on what would be useful?
> 
> ...



Watchminder. A watch with a vibration alarm - wake up without waking up the guys next to you, and even if the guy on shift before you fell asleep at his post.


----------



## Rheostatic (16 Dec 2014)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> Watchminder. A watch with a vibration alarm - wake up without waking up the guys next to you, and even if the guy on shift before you fell asleep at his post.


I had been looking at some Timex watches with vibration alarm, but I'm going to check this out as well. Do you have one? The website describes the alarm as "subtle"; is it strong enough to wake you up?


----------



## ShadyBrah (16 Dec 2014)

A buddy let me try his the other day. They don't lie about 'subtle'. No way it would wake me, though I'm quite the heavy sleeper. Maybe there's settings for vibration, I just tried it once.


----------



## mariomike (16 Dec 2014)

ohhenry5150 said:
			
		

> Do you guys have any ideas on what would be useful?



Maybe a watch?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1953.0.html


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Dec 2014)

Send me some whiskey, or rum, or beer.....


----------



## Brasidas (16 Dec 2014)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> I had been looking at some Timex watches with vibration alarm, but I'm going to check this out as well. Do you have one? The website describes the alarm as "subtle"; is it strong enough to wake you up?



Not familiar with the timex. Watchminder woke me up six days into an ex with six hours sleep.


----------



## cryco (16 Dec 2014)

6 days, 6 hours of sleep? what? my head hurts just thinking of that.


----------



## dimsum (17 Dec 2014)

It may be a little late for Christmas, but for the jokers we know (pun intended), here's an idea:  

http://www.makeplayingcards.com/

Playing cards (or any cards, really) with personalized pictures.  Our unit prankster got a set made for someone else and it caught on really quickly.


----------

